# dell' amore e altri fantasmi



## scrittore (9 Dicembre 2013)

All'ospedale ci sono arrivato in dieci minuti. Le sirene fanno miracoli, la medicina purtroppo ha delle difficoltà in più.

Durante il tragitto ho provato a parlare con Loretta, ho cercato di saperne di più ma come potete facilmente immaginare, un ispettore di polizia ha il dovere di non dire più di quanto sia necessario e se ci aggiungete un pizzico di giustificata antipatia nei mei confronti potete facilmente ricostruire la sintesi dei nostri discorsi.

L'infermiere mi aveva avvisato. "Si è ripresa da poco ma non sappiamo quanto potrà resistere". 
Ho sentito voci parlare di Attacco di panico, volo di due piani...e poi le sigle, tantissime sigle. L2, C4 possibile paralisi...e quell'odore. Canfora misto ad alcool. 

Pensare che l'odore degli ospedali mi è sempre piaciuto, lo trovo rassicurante, protettivo. Ti avvolge e ti entra dentro fino alle ossa, ti nasconde dal mondo che la fuori continua a girare, che continua ad andare avanti con tutti i suoi problemi. 

La camera 10 del reparto di terapia intensiva e una specie di laboratorio.
Una fila di sei letti, tre per lato, con sopra dei corpi attaccati a tubi che a loro volta sono collegati a macchine sempre accese che emettono segnali sonori ad intervalli più o meno regolari. 
Anna, o quello che ne restava,  era la paziente numero 3.
Potevo vederle solo il viso. Tutto il resto era coperto da lenzuola e tubi di gomma che pompavano dentro e fuori liquidi di ogni genere. 

Cosa potevo dirle? In testa avevo un carosello talmente grande di pensieri ed emozioni che non risucivo a parlare. 
C'era commozione per quel corpo, quegli occhi inermi, chiusi a guardare dio solo sa cosa..
c'era rabbia. La rabbia che provavo per lorenzo..ma soprattutto per me stesso. Era colpa mia, l'avevo spinta io ad andare da lui, ad estorcergli informazioni preziose con l'inganno della seduzione, spingendola tra le sue braccia come una prostituta o peggio, come un regalo,  un agnello in cambio della pelle di un lupo. 
Ancora una volta mi sentii un verme. Del tutto incapace di capire l'amore. Capace di venirne a conoscenza solo dopo..quando ormai diventa troppo tardi da vivere. Quando puoi solo ricordare com'era ed eventualmente provare a riparare qualche errore. Tentativi che tuttavia non serviranno a niente.
L'infermiera di turno mi poggia una mano sulla spalla e mi dice che il corpo sta reagendo bene alla terapia..
"Ma?" Le chiedo.
<Ma non sappiamo se lei vuole continuare a lottare per vivere o no. L'abbiamo chiamata x questo anche se non e' un parente. Perche' ha pronunciato il suo nome prima di entrare in coma..>
"Mi dica allora, cosa posso fare per lei? Come posso aiutarla?"
<Ora dovrebbe uscire un minuto perche abbiamo da fare, pero' le dico che la maggior parte delle persone che provano a togliersi la vita lo fa perche sono state abbandonate o perche' si sentono sole.. le stia vicino. Solo questo>
Esco dalla stanza sconvolto. Loretta era rimasta ad aspettare fuori. Mi guarda e mi dice quasi sottovoce:
"Lo stiamo gia' cercando..voglio interrogarlo, capire se ha a che fare con quel biglietto anonimo che ha ricevuto.."
Scandisce la parola "anonimo" ed io capisco la logica nascosta dietro quella sottile precisazione, ma io non faccio il poliziotto nella vita. Faticavo ad attenermi ai fatti anche prima di tutti questi eventi. 
"Tenga.." prosegue...
" la teneva in mano quando l'abbiamo soccorsa..c'e'il suo nome.." 
un'altra busta col mio nome sopra. E' pesante. Contiene di certo qualcosa di piu' che un semplice messaggio. Ma ho avuto troppe notizie per andare a curiosare oltre.. la infilo in tasca e.mi lascio andare stremato e senza forze su una panchina.
Ed ecco che ricomincio a sentire tra una frase e l'altra di nuovo quell'odore, di nuovo quell'aroma pungente che sembra avvolgerti e rassicurarti. 
Canfora e alcool. 
Un primo rimedio olfattivo che sembra dirti: "stai tranquillo, fermati qui, ora pensiamo a tutto noi." 
Dio quanto vorrei crederci.


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2013)

vabbè ora apri la busta che ti ha dato Loretta che io sono curiosa come una scimmia


----------



## scrittore (10 Dicembre 2013)

Simy;bt9389 ha detto:
			
		

> vabbè ora apri la busta che ti ha dato Loretta che io sono curiosa come una scimmia


aho e qua è peggio dei pacchi che te credi...tocca fa attenzione perchè di persone che vogliono inc....i ne ho quante ne vuoi


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore;bt9390 ha detto:
			
		

> aho e qua è peggio dei pacchi che te credi...tocca fa attenzione perchè di persone che vogliono inc....i ne ho quante ne vuoi


io sono curiosa lo stesso


----------

